# Turbo Charger



## eng_ sindbad (16 يونيو 2008)

_Turbo Charger_​ 
*ما هو التربو ؟؟ **ما فائدته ؟؟ هذا هو** ..!!*​*أولا :الرتبو تشارجر** Turbo Air Charger **هو ببساطة عن مضخة هواء تضخ الهواء بكمية كبيرة الى ما يسمى بالاختناق او* *البوابة او ما يسمى الثروتل** Throttle **مما يدخل بدوره الى* *المانيفولد**
**Manifold Intake **ومنه الى غرفة الاحتراق** Cumbtion Room **بالمحرك** .*
*فائدته* *
**زيادة السرعة فى ضخ الهواء الى* *المحرك عن محرك السيارة الاصلى** Stock Engine **
**مما يتكون ..؟؟**
**يتكون من عدة اجزاء وهى الموضحة على الصورة** :*​ 



 
---اجزاء التربو--- 






*1.**المضخة التى تستقبل العادم من المحرك :وهى عبارة* *عن مروحة تدور باستخدام ضغط العادم (الوقود الهواء المحترق بفعل الهواء من مخرج* *العادم او ما يسمى بالشكمان**.**
**2.**تقابل هذه المضخة مضخة اخرى* *مثبته معها على التوازى والتى توصل بفلتر الهواء الرياضى لسحب الهواء من خارج* *المحرك (الهواء الجوى**(*
 
*3.**فلتر رياضى لسحب الهاواء من الجو وتنقيته من* *الاتربة والشوائب الموجود فى الهواء الجوى* *
**4.**بعد سحب* *الهواء وظغطة بفعل دوران مضخة العادم يتم ضخ الهواء المظغوط الى المبرد او ما يسمى* *بالانتركولر**InterCooler **لتبريد الهواء الذى اصبحت حرارتة عاليه وذلك بسبب حرارة* *العادم المحترق وبسبب الضغط الناشئ من احتكاك الهواء بمروحة الكمبريسور ثم يتابع* *الهواء مسيرته حتى يصل للبوابة** Throttle **وعند ضغط دواسة البنزين تقوم البوابة بفتح* *التربو لضخ الهواء الى المانيفولد ومنها الى المحرك*

*1-ما هو الثروتل :عبارة عن بوابة ذات باب يسمح بدخول الهواء بعدة مستويات الى المحرك حسب السرعة التى تسير بها السيارة وهى فى الحقيقة ما يتصل بدواسة السرعة (البنزين )
2-ما هو المانيفولد :عبارة عن موزع ذو عدة مواسير يقوم بشفط الهواء من فلتر الهواء بعد تنقيتة الى داخل المحرك .
3.ما هى غرفة الاحتراق : هو ما يحيط بالمكابس والتى تتم فيه عملية ضغط الهواء الى الوقود ثم احتراقة عن طريق الشرارة التى تصدرها شمعات الاحتراق (البوجيهات Spark (Plugs 

تعتمد فكرة شاحن الهواء على استخدام ضغط غازات العادم التي يخلفها المحرك لإعادة تزويد المحرك بالهواء النقي . ويتم خلط الهواء الجديد مع الوقود عن طريق وحدة التحكم بالمحرك " ECU engine control unit " وها ما نستطيع القول انه كمبيوتر السيارة فيما يشبة المازربورد بجهاز الكمبيوتر MotherBoard . مما يؤدي إلى إعطاء المحرك طاقة أعلى فور تزويده بالهواء والوقود الإضافي . بالنسبة للمحركات العادية والغير مزودة بشاحن يتوجب على المحرك سحب الهواء عبر الفلتر ومنظم جريان الوقود ومجاري التغذية المتعددة مما يؤدي إلى حدوث انخفاض في الضغط الموجود داخل غرفة الاحتراق ليصبح أدنى من الضغط الجوي الطبيعي ، مع الشاحن التوربيني يتم دفع الهواء إلى غرفة الاحتراق مع ضغط زائد فيدخلها كمية هواء ووقود أكثر مما يسبب زبادة الدخل داخل غرفة الاحتراق مما يعنى سرعة اكبر للمكابس وبالتالى للمحرك . 
منقول ومترجم من موقع شركة GAIN-AEM -لمزيد من العلومات المقال الاصلى باللغة الالمانية بموقع الشركة 







كما يتضح ان التربو فى شكل بسيط عبارة عن مضخة او ظاغط هواء Compressor
-------اجزاء التربو----------​
مهمة الشاحن هي تحويل قوة اندفاع غازات العادم إلى حركة دورانية لريش الشاحن ، ومهمة هذه الريش هي تحويل الحركة الدورانية إلى قوة دفع للهواء الداخل إلى المحرك ، هذا الهواء يصبح مضغوطاً وساخناً .
كل ريشه من ريش الشاحن تقاس بحجم كل قسم من أقسامها، وهما قسمان : القسم الساحب "inducer" والقسم الدافع "exducer" ، الحجم والشكل لكل قسم يحدد شكل جنيحات العنفة وبالتالي خواص الشاحن .






الجدير بالذكر هنا ان لكل سيارة الشكل الخاص من النظام الذى يمكن تركبية على كل سيارة

منتظر الردود يا اخوانى.........

:56::56::56::56::56: والسلام





*


----------



## eng_ sindbad (17 يونيو 2008)

اية مفيش حد عاوز يرد ولا اية


----------



## eezee4u (17 يونيو 2008)

معلومات قيمه شكرا لك


----------



## KANAAN (20 يونيو 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير
 و شكرا كثييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير على جهودك
 و للامام في مواضيع مفيدة و غنية بالعلم و المعرفة
 م. ميكانيكي حتى النخاع


----------



## تاراترل (21 يونيو 2008)

thank you very much
keep going for arab nation
thank you again


----------



## م شريفة (21 ديسمبر 2008)

الموضوع روعة
والرسوم التوضيحية ممتازة
شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## طه عبد الرحيم طه (30 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا يا اخى الكريم وربنا يوفقق لكل خير


----------



## دكتور نور (30 ديسمبر 2008)

معلومات قيمه و صور موضحه ممتازه لقد استفدت منها كيرا
جزاك الله خيراً
شكراَ جزيلا


----------



## odin_k (1 يناير 2009)

with all due respect fellow engineers haven't u heared of a web site called 
how stuff works ??


----------



## نور الفواطم (1 يناير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور على الموضوع الرررررررررررررررررررائع


----------



## حيدر عصام (1 يناير 2009)

موضوع راقي منك يا أخي


----------



## ابن سامراء (2 يناير 2009)

شكرا اخي على الموضوع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## virtualknight (2 يناير 2009)

شكرا على معلوماتك القيمة.


----------



## m.84 (2 يناير 2009)

اشكرك اخي الكريم على موضوعك المفيد جدا والذي قمت بتدعيمه بالصور التوضيحية القيمة


----------



## salwan (2 يناير 2009)

شكرا للشبكة وللملتقى ولكل المتواجدين لان هذه المعلومات توفر عناء التجربة والوقت اللازم لها
والف الف شكر لك يا اخي على هذه المعلومات القيمة ومعاً الى الامام

*ســـــ الاسد ــــلوان*


----------



## محمد شعبان صالح (3 يناير 2009)

thanks alot


----------



## مهنديان (3 يناير 2009)

والله تعيش وتسلم على هذا الموضوع الشيق لانني اول مرة اسمع بهذا الشي 
تحياتي


----------



## م.عمر مجاهد (3 يناير 2009)

مشكوررررررررر والله يجزيك بالف خيرررررررررر


----------



## وحيد بورتسودان (4 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السيد نور الدين (4 يناير 2009)

شكرا للاخ سندباد علي هذا العرض الشيق الجميل وأكثر الله من أمثالك


----------



## وليد العبودي (13 يناير 2009)

مممممممممممممششششكور


----------



## حمدي الزعيم (13 يناير 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة و الصور التوضيحية الواضحة


----------



## kogee (19 يناير 2009)

thankessssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## مهندس حسن المصري (19 يناير 2009)

thank you very much


----------



## العقاب الهرم (19 يناير 2009)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا"


----------



## برنجلز (9 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جدا وانا بصراحه استفد من الموضوع جدا


----------



## وحيد بورتسودان (9 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علماً


----------



## وائل عبده (9 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يجزيك خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد اكرم ياسين (9 يناير 2010)

*تحية وسلام*

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين لما زودتنا به من معلومات قيمة ومفيدة بخصوص_Turbo Charger_


----------



## lionel messi (8 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن هل يمكن إعطاء معلومات أكثر عن التربو تشارجر بمعنى شرح للتوصيلات


----------



## اياد كاظم كريم (7 ديسمبر 2013)

خير الناس من نفع الناس


----------

